# Nasty PTR record | ssh cancels after minutes

## Royal

Hey,

My new gentoo server cancels ssh connections. It worked fine for a few days and now it does that every 5 minutes. Even if I send keepalives or while sending files... 

As you can see in /var/log/sshd/current it refuses my ip for several seconds. Though I have to wait when reconnecting.

```

Oct 19 17:10:12 [sshd] Nasty PTR record "192.168.150.146" is set up for 192.168.150.146, ignoring

Oct 19 17:10:12 [sshd] Accepted publickey for root from 192.168.150.146 port 2120 ssh2

```

EDIT

This line is also in the logs

```

fatal: Timeout before authentication 192.168.150.146

```

/EDIT

Here is the entry in /etc/hosts

```

192.168.150.146            192.168.150.146

```

That worked fine with Redhat 9.0 and I am sure that it is not really important.

Any ideas?

Thorsten

----------

## nobspangle

change you /etc/hosts entry to

```
ip.address      servername
```

that's the point of the hosts file. Or delete the entry completely and ssh will just take a few seconds to decide that it can't resolve the hostname and then it will give up.

----------

## Royal

It has not solved the problem. I'm still kicked out after minutes...

----------

